
Show HN: Cursor that Screenshot - ed-bit
http://edward.codes/cursor-that-screenshot
======
gus_massa
Some comments:

Add the cursors for more OS. For example, the in a Win8 screenshot the cursors
look wrong.

Add more file formats to download. Now the only option is jpg that is not good
for very crispy artificial images like screenshots. The letters get some noise
due to the compression. At least add png (and gif (I don't hate gif.)).

What about a blinking caret or a spinning hourglass?

\--

I don't think that there is a very big market for this. It's nice to have
something like this with a link to your main page to get some visibility.
Anyway, do you have any idea about using the same code and changing the
details to create something that appeal to more general public?

For example, can you write "Star that Photo" that allows someone to add stars
of different colors? (I think it's a bad idea, but it has more public.)
Emoticons? Funny eyes?What do people want to add to photos/images?

------
EJTH
I have a hard time finding a proper use case for this app... Maybe it would be
more useful if you could add annotations to the screenshot as well.

Did you make this as an exercise in JS or do you intend to polish this off and
make it into a real product?

------
ed-bit
Easily add a cursor to your screenshot using just a simple web app.

Any feedback is appreciated!

------
tristanac
A strange app.

